# Nikon 5100 "ambient pre flash light" issue



## daqueenofsheba (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know about the ambient/warm light (not the flash) that emits and how to turn it off? it delays my shot. I cannot figure out where in the menu to get rid of it, or for what purpose it really even stands for. I thought it was active lighting in the menu but it is not.


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 22, 2012)

It's under the custom settings menu (pencil icon). It's the AF-illuminator which helps the camera AF in low light.


----------



## daqueenofsheba (Oct 26, 2012)

TamiAz said:
			
		

> It's under the custom settings menu (pencil icon). It's the AF-illuminator which helps the camera AF in low light.



You rock!! I had a pro look into it who couldn't figure it out. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## daqueenofsheba (Oct 26, 2012)

TamiAz said:
			
		

> It's under the custom settings menu (pencil icon). It's the AF-illuminator which helps the camera AF in low light.



U know what...it still comes on even when "off". Do you have one you were able to disable?


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2012)

daqueenofsheba said:


> TamiAz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See page 41 of the D5100 User's Manual.

In the Index (page 237), it shows AF-assist info is found on pages 41, 158 (Autofocus menu a2), and 201.


----------

